# Malaria tablets pre-IVF



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi

My DP and i are hoping to do another round of ivf next august, and have just been told we may have to go to ecuador just before.  The area is one for which malaria tabs are advised.

Could you tell me whether malaria tabs are contraindicated for either my (male) DP who has very very poor swimmers or me (we are relying on an egg donor)?

Thanks for your time - ps if they are a problem, that's fine, I really do not want to go to ecuador for a wedding with my outlaws!!

vec xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Vec,

Not aware of any side effects on fertility with malaria tablets for either men or women. I'll have a look tomorrow in more detail (need access to some websites and my passwords are at work   I can never remember them off top of head   )

Honestly now, are you sure you're not just looking for excuse to get out of it   Must be bad if you're considering ditching a holiday in Ecquador just because of the company  

Hope all good with you and LO

Maz x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Maz 

Love the photo of Lily.  Thanks very much for yoru response.  

Since writing this message, I've had a response back from our clinic (Reprofit) which does suggest that we should wait 3 months before treatment if we take anti-malarials.  Not sure if this is based on fact or whether it's just caution - either way, as you say, ditching a holiday  in Ecuador due to outlaws does sound extreme.  But then, you haven't met them.  Lucky you!

Thanks again, and yes, all is fab with Raphael - it's such a larf most of the time.  How's Lily?

xx


----------

